# Tasteless



## Addie (May 5, 2019)

Pirate knows I like the corn tortillas and not the flour ones. So one day, thinking he was doing good, he bought me a large package of them. Normally I will saute one in butter and use it like a piece of bread. This package of them had absolutely no flavor to them. FLAT! Someone forgot to put some salt in the dough. 

So now either I can salt them (tried it, didn't help) and then saute them, or toss them. Any suggestions? Even plain white bread is better than these tortillas. (I hate wasting food.)


----------



## Caslon (May 5, 2019)

I like Taco Bell's gringo  $1 tostada. Skip the mesquite sauce they add. 

Visited my sister in law a few years ago. She doesn't cook.  I loved the 5 gallon bucket of vendor made beef and chicken corn tamales she bought for my visit. Addie, I hadn't eaten many before then, but ate them for breakfast, lunch and dinner for 5 days straight. Delicious.


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Visited my sister in law a few years ago. She doesn't cook.  I loved the 5 gallon bucket of vendor made beef and chicken corn tortillas she bought for my visit. Addie, I hadn't eaten many before then, but ate them for breakfast, lunch and dinner for 5 days straight.



Sounds like a feast made in heaven. I will have to use them as I would use bread for sandwiches. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2019)

Addie said:


> Pirate knows I like the corn tortillas and not the flour ones. So one day, thinking he was doing good, he bought me a large package of them. Normally I will saute one in butter and use it like a piece of bread. This package of them had absolutely no flavor to them. FLAT! Someone forgot to put some salt in the dough.
> 
> So now either I can salt them (tried it, didn't help) and then saute them, or toss them. *Any suggestions?* Even plain white bread is better than these tortillas. (I hate wasting food.)




 Just off the top of my head...tacos, nachos, enchiladas, huevos rancheros, taquitos, tostadas, cut in strips and fried for taco salad toppings....

What they are used with enhances the flavor of corn tortillas much more than if they were eaten plain.

Oil should be used for frying rather than butter though, and they can be fried to varying degrees of crispness depending upon your liking.  I've never had a corn tortilla sauteed in butter for a sandwich, so can't comment on that method.  

Store bought corn tortillas and steamed tamales using fresh masa are two very different things. 

That was a nice gesture from Pirate to buy them for you, knowing that you like them.


----------



## caseydog (May 5, 2019)

Addie, corn tortillas are one of those things that are really good, or taste like cardboard. It all comes down to the masa the tortillas are made from. 

About all you can do with bland corn tortillas is load them up with flavors. Butter with some salt and pepper might work. You can also deep fry them and make tortilla chips to dip in some salsa. I would most likely go with the fried tortilla chips route. Whip up a salsa or queso dip, and go to town with them. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 5, 2019)

I bought some corn tortillas at Walmart, years ago, when they were not available everywhere.  They were the least flavorful corn tortillas that I ever had.

One thing I discovered about the best tortillas, that I have bought in Mexican groceries, is the fact that the smell of the masa is so intense that it comes through the plastic!  When I would see them in supermarkets, I smell them, to see if that masa smell is there; if not, I don't buy them there.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2019)

Quite a few years back we had a little mom and pop Mexican restaurant here in town that made their corn tortillas on site.  We could watch them being made, and buy them fresh. They were the best I've ever had.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2019)

Addie said:


> Pirate knows I like the corn tortillas and not the flour ones. So one day, thinking he was doing good, he bought me a large package of them. Normally I will saute one in butter and use it like a piece of bread. This package of them had absolutely no flavor to them. FLAT! Someone forgot to put some salt in the dough.
> 
> So now either I can salt them (tried it, didn't help) and then saute them, or toss them. Any suggestions? Even plain white bread is better than these tortillas. (I hate wasting food.)



Open the window and toss them like frisbees, the birds and squirrels will love them!


----------



## kenmiller (May 6, 2019)

why don't you dipped it in sugar syrup for a while and shallow fry it. Or you can also break it into pieces and add some milk with Jaggery or sugar over it. Let it cook on low flame for sometime. Hope it works for you!


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Open the window and toss them like frisbees, the birds and squirrels will love them!





I am glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee when I read that. I have certainly been known to put out boring grain products for the birds and squirrels.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 8, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Visited my sister in law a few years ago. She doesn't cook.  I loved the 5 gallon bucket of vendor made beef and chicken corn tamales she bought for my visit. Addie, I hadn't eaten many before then, but ate them for breakfast, lunch and dinner for 5 days straight. Delicious.



I love Tamales. I wish I could find a 5 gallon bucket of vendor tamales.
Maybe then my craving would be satisfied! 

Last time I had them were at a friends wedding.  They were Mexican and the mothers and grandmothers all lined up and assembled and steamed all day it seamed.
I took home quite a few as well.  They don't mess around. They make enough for an army. The masa was flavored as well and they had chicken, pork, beef and shrimp.
They also made an assortment of salsa's.  Hot and cold. Whoa that was good.
They heated up well to.


----------



## CraigC (May 9, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> I love Tamales. I wish I could find a 5 gallon bucket of vendor tamales.
> Maybe then my craving would be satisfied!
> 
> Last time I had them were at a friends wedding.  They were Mexican and the mothers and grandmothers all lined up and assembled and steamed all day it seamed.
> ...



Not hard to make, just time consuming. The last time we made them, we got three meals out of them, as they freeze well.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2019)

I know you don't like Mexican food Addie so you can cut them up and pulverize them to a powder in a blender or food processor. It makes an excellent tasty thickener to be used in soups or stews of your choice. I think it would be especially good added to your corn chowder that I know you like.


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I know you don't like Mexican food Addie so you can cut them up and pulverize them to a powder in a blender or food processor. It makes an excellent tasty thickener to be used in soups or stews of your choice. I think it would be especially good added to your corn chowder that I know you like.



Thanks KL. I will give that as a solution. Two cans of cream style corn is going on my list for shopping. The corn chowder from my lunch delivery has to be my favorite. So thick and tasty. I make it with evaporated milk. It is creamy but not thick. Thank you for your suggestion will solve that problem. THANKS A BUNCH. When I get back from physical therapy today, I will be doing just that. What makes that suggestion so great, these are corn ones and will fit perfect for the chowder. My ultimate favorite soup.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2019)

Addie said:


> Thanks KL. I will give that as a solution. Two cans of cream style corn is going on my list for shopping. The corn chowder from my lunch delivery has to be my favorite. So thick and tasty. I make it with evaporated milk. It is creamy but not thick. Thank you for your suggestion will solve that problem. THANKS A BUNCH. When I get back from physical therapy today, I will be doing just that. What makes that suggestion so great, these are corn ones and will fit perfect for the chowder. My ultimate favorite soup.




Glad the idea was helpful Addie. I also love to make corn chowder when fresh corn comes into season, and I often use Masa to thicken it.  Floating green onion slices and crisp bacon pieces on top makes it extra special knowing everything is better with bacon.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 10, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Open the window and toss them like frisbees, the birds and squirrels will love them!



Haha, love it.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Glad the idea was helpful Addie. I also love to make corn chowder when fresh corn comes into season, and I often use Masa to thicken it.  Floating green onion slices and crisp bacon pieces on top makes it extra special knowing everything is better with bacon.



Waiting for fresh corn has been noted.


----------

